# knitting for premature babies and hospital baby units



## HennaLadyKim (Jan 14, 2012)

Free Patterns for Premature Babies Catalog > Free Patterns for Premature Babies The patterns on this page are for your personal use or when knitting for premature babies and hospital baby units. Please do not abuse this by knitting them to sell the finished outfits! If you know people who like to knit for charity or hospitals please do let them know about this page. More patterns will be added in the future.
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/category_46/Free-Patterns-for-Premature-Babies.htm
And more of hers are here:
http://www.babydollhandknitdesigns.co.uk/pages/freepatterns.htm


----------



## Starfire (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for these links! It's just what I was looking for... I want to knit a few for hospitals that have premature baby care.


----------



## lori riel (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank You for the patterns for premees.I plan on making a lor of them for the hospital.I had a premee 19 years ago.We did not have much money and I had a hard time finding premee cloths.Found some and they charged way to much.Now I can make some for the parents of a small child.THANKS!Lori


----------

